# Starting an IG army



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Just curious if anyone could point me in the direction of a quick way to build an IG army list. I was thinking a Cadian Battleforce, Transport Box, and an HQ would be the best route. But, I'm totally open to recommendations.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

it depends on what you are going to go for, mech or foot slogger, and how many points you want to get to, using artillery or not etc.

but what you have said is a good starting force, 3 squads, a PCS/CCS, sentinal, chimera, HWS and HQ, from memory that will give you about 450 ish points of guys, thats with upgrades and weapons. 

to add to this, (if your going to footslogger with added artillery etc) then just buying the battleforce again wouldnt go badly but if you only wanted troops if you buy 1 cadian box then 2 small 5 man extras, you can make 20 men for about 75% of the price of 2 cadian box's, if you want mech then go for the Transport box.

hope this helps

khrone


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, good to know I'm starting in a right direction. After reading the codex I'm curious to know if I'm understanding the FoC. Does 1 platoon take up 1 Troops Choice? I'm used to playing Spacemarines and so this seems a bit excessive to me but then again these guys aren't Spacemarines. If someone could clear this up for me I would appreciate it.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

At the top of page 96 in the IG Codex it's explained perfectly what a single Infantry Platoon is...one of those is 1 Troop choice in the FOC.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

HOBO said:


> At the top of page 96 in the IG Codex it's explained perfectly what a single Infantry Platoon is...one of those is 1 Troop choice in the FOC.


Wow, that can turn out to be a lot of minis.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Wow, that can turn out to be a lot of minis.


Sure can:biggrin: It does depend on what build you want to field though. For example, if you are considering combining (Blobbing) Infantry Squads, then either multiple (2-4) 20-strong blobs or say 2 30-strong blobs are efficient and versatile at performing any role you want them to perform.

Or you don't have to conbine at all and just keep every Infantry Squad as 10 men only, and simnply do as it says on that page I directed you to.

If you go with the blobs you need to add Commissars to get maximum efficiency from them. You could also have a mix of both...having single Infantry Squads bubblewrap your Blobs.

So yea, there's quite a few viable builds to consider...it's all good:victory:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmm... I certainly have a few choices. Thanks Hobo.


----------

